# Dover Bottle Show Pick-Ups



## Blackglass (Apr 12, 2015)

Had a great time at the show, nice to be back after missing it last year. Some amazing bottles there (Most of which out of my price range). :^) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





3 more common meds I didn't have. Hagan's Magnolia Balm, H.T. Hembold's Genuine Fluid Extracts (Snap-case), and X-Zalia with the cattails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A common Congress Springs. Has a nasty chip in the lip, but I figured it was worth it at $5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If there was one thing I was disappointed in at the show, it was the lack of NH sodas and beers. All in all, there was one dealer who had about 10 NH beers, but most were in average condition and were priced juuuuust a little too high. I ended up getting a Key West NJ blob and an unlisted Alliance, Ohio blob I found absolutely no information on online. The Concord NH blob I actually found at an antique center I stopped at on the way home. Ironic, isn't it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A pontiled blacking bottle I got from coldwaterdiver. Really fantastic condition.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Green T. Campbell stout beer from Philly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




An absolutely HUGE Dr. S.A. Weaver's Canker & Salt Rheum Syrup. Not the iron pontil variant (no way I would have been able to afford it, if it was). Definitely the largest med in my collection.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is one I'm really happy I acquired. Behold, a still fully functional Thatcher closure! I am skeptical of label wise. The dealer told me he found in a barn along with an BIM, labled crown top soda he was also selling. I know Twin Lights as an ACL soda, and the label is without  adoubt an original... It just doesn't seem like something that would date to the circa 1883-1895 era of the closure. Perhaps it was a repurposed bottle by the company itself? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Clever mechanism.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attic mint Skoda's Discovery I got at a steal of a price. I'm going to put it with the original box my other Skoda I picked up at the Keene show a couple years ago came with, and then sell my old one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aaaaaaaand lastly, an early Manchester, NH med: Hawks Universal Stimulant. I'm going to perceive it's circa 1825-1850. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Mike


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Apr 12, 2015)

I collect Key East NJ, are you willing to part with the blob? Also very nice finds!


----------



## ScottBSA (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice stuff for a weekend trip.  I particularly like the Thatcher closure.  Occasionally I will buy a bottle out of my general collection to get an interesting closure. Nice find on that one for sure.Scott


----------



## kor (Apr 12, 2015)

Some nice ones! I really like the embossing on that center med in the first pic.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 12, 2015)

Very nice! Even though you say its common, I like the saratoga alot. I would like to collect those one day. Lots of cool colors.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 13, 2015)

You did good with a lot of nice additions!  I like the color on the Campbell's.


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 21, 2015)

you will find them up there.


----------

